# Yoda has Diarrhea--dosage for Pepto?



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda has some outrageous diarrhea. I want to give her a spot of Nurta Drench, a drop of probiotics, some Ivermec, and a dash of Pepto. What a cocktail! as well as a bath. How is Pepto dosed and can I give all these things to her (separate syringes, of course)? She is 9 1/2 weeks, maybe 10 pounds. I would also like to put a bit of Desitin on her little butt. 

My thermometer moved and left no forwarding address so I am off to the store for a new one.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Is she on cocci prevention or has she been tested for cocci? Cocci is a major cause of diarrhea in kids that age and giving pepto can make things worse if that is the case. I would find out what the cause is before giving anything other than nutridrench and probios.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pepto wont make a cocci case worse just not help the situation and give false hope that you resolved it if the poops start to firm up.

If you have some cocci med though I would start her on that and give for 5 days

If you have any banamine I would give some too - my vets all recommend 3 days of banamine when goats have the runs real bad. It helps with inflammation. Im giving my little guy (the one you saw) .2cc of banamine so not much but it helps.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pepto dose is 6cc..... I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, about 6cc's of pepto, it depends on the weight. If you have slippery elm you can give some of that too. Make sure she has free choice baking soda. Banamine will help if you have it, but only the injectable one. Oral will make things worse. 

Also, what color are the runs? If black or dark treat for cocci. If yellow and foamy treat with Spectogaurd or Neomycin. You can also treat with three days worth of safeguard for possible giardia.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Poops is greenish yellow. It was liquidy but seems to be firming. (No Pepto was given but I think I will keep it on hand.) I have banamine so I will does her like the little guy. I think I will get the fecal before deciding which way to treat any farther. I don't think it is Cocci. Oh, I did go ahead and give her the Drench and probios.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda is a little bigger than your guy. Thinking .3cc, is that sq or IM? If it is sq can I give it in that fleshy area around the neck?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's IM or SQ, where ever you want to give it. It will sting so don't be surprised if they yell. It's 1cc per 100lbs. 

If it's yellow then Neomycin or Spectogaurd needs to be given asap.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

No Neomycin on hand, will LA 200 be effective?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Randi said:


> No Neomycin on hand, will LA 200 be effective?


I could be wrong but LA 200 is an antibiotic and Neomycin is a sulfur drug. Wait to give LA-200 till someone that knows gets back to you.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

LA 200 is a Tetracycline antibiotic, and Neomycin is also an antibiotic but nos a sulfa drug. I am not sure if they are both effective against the particular offending bacteria.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh when I looked it up I came up with this Neomycin Sulfate something different. Still unless you are sure the LA-200 will help I would wait to give it.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Neomycin Sulfate is correct but "sulfa" drugs are antibiotics with a sulfonimide base--different. I'm waiting for the vet to call back before giving antibiotics. Right now I am terminal cleaning the goat cave.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you know your meeds. :thumb: 
I am really only familiar with the ones I have used and a few others. 
Cleaning away! It is so hot here today and I need to clean one of the pens later; hopefully a breeze will arrive. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I cheated, I am a critical care nurse.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Neomycin is not a sulfa drug. Is is really good when used orally because it is NOT absorbed in the stomach or gut. SO it doesn't interact with any injections given. I also don't believe it has a withdraw time. 

Tetracylcine may do it, but may not. It is usually combined with neomycin in the medicated milk replacers or medicated electrolytes labeled for cows. So I think it hits other bacteria than the neomycin.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Randi said:


> I cheated, I am a critical care nurse.


Thats not cheating that is GREAT!! :hi5:

I have started a goat med and treatment journal to keep with my goat vet books. Seams sometimes the practicle use isn't what the out of date or other county books suggest.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even look at my goat books most of the time, after a while you just know what to do with most things. Experience is the best way to learn.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats what I am starting to find. I have been very lucky in the almost 4 years we have had goats no issues. That little doling that I bought sick was the first in a line of hard to learn lessons. I figure the more info I can collect from others actual experience the better equipped I am when a situation should arise.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> I figure the more info I can collect from others actual experience the better equipped I am when a situation should arise.


Which is exactly why we have this forum. Yoda seems better, starting to gain a little form and certainly not constant. If I didn't know better I would say it smells like C Dif--Clostridium Difficile--a stomach bacteria with potentially deadly side-effects that attacks humans.

I haven't given any Safeguard yet. I think I will hold off for now. I bleached the goat cave. Will probably do that again tomorrow.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So after talking with the vet Yoda got 1cc of the Tetracycline and she seems much better. We'll see how she is in the morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hope she does better soon :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

This morning Yoda is back to her perky noisy self. No loose stool in her pen or on her butt. Thank you so much for the help and support yesterday. You guys ROCK! Blessings to you all.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

